# EV Parking and accessibility?



## JPohling (Sep 28, 2016)

*I have a building that is in compliance with accessible parking locations and quantities.  They also have a few EV charging spaces located on the site.

The State of California is looking to lease space in the building and they would like to add 20 EV parking spaces on the top floor of the parking garage for their sole use.  Would there be a need to have any of these spaces be "accessible spaces"    I have been reading some conflicting information.  My gut feel is "NO"  the complying accessible spaces on the ground floor satisfy the requirement for accessible parking spaces.  The EV spaces primary use is charging.

Need some common sense and clarification please.*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 28, 2016)

*Clear as Mud*
*According to the Exception, NO.*


Scoping: What type and how many EVCS to provide in 11B-228.3 Electric Vehicle Charging Stations.
Technical: Where and how to provide accessible EVCs in 11B-812 Electric vehicle charging stations 

When EVCSs are installed, accessible EVCSs complying with Table 11B-228.3.2.1 shall be provided.
*Exception: EVCSs not available to general public or for the owner of a residence in public housing need not comply.*



Guidelines for the Installation of Electric Vehicle Charging Stations at State-Owned Facilities
http://www.ct.gov/deep/lib/deep/air...cle_charging_stations_at_state_facilities.pdf


----------



## ICE (Sep 28, 2016)

So accessible EVC parking stalls sit empty until someone with a placard shows up.  Does it have to be van accessible?

The was a grocery chain that had parking places reserved for EVs.  They weren't charging stations, just parking near the store.  I thought that was a stellar idea....I always found open parking near the store.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 28, 2016)

ICE said:


> So accessible EVC parking stalls sit empty until someone with a placard shows up.  Does it have to be van accessible?


Yes and yes; some need to  be van accessible.


----------



## JPohling (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks Mark!  That exception seems like the answer.


----------



## steveray (Sep 30, 2016)

Look at that! CT produced a decent little handout!


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 30, 2016)

We try.


----------

